

Ask HN: Caliper Test - hunterjrj

Recently, I applied for a job and after the formal interview process I was asked to take a Caliper test. The test itself was rather strange - a combination of "rate yourself" questions, puzzles, and personality "feelers" (for lack of a better term).<p>My question is, does anyone have experience with this test and what it gauges? What does the report that is sent the employer contain?
======
vijayr
I once did some appraisal software for a HR department. They had this test,
for their potential sales team recruits. I was told that it only had 40
questions, some company in the UK had developed it and similar to what you are
saying (only based on what I was told, I tried to take a peek at the test, but
couldn't) The test was taken online, and all the candidates 'cleared' by the
test turned out to be exceptional salesmen.

Not sure how they do it, but it obviously works in some cases. would love to
know more.

~~~
hunterjrj
This is for a sysadmin position, and I'd read promo material which seemed to
indicate that it could help find sales people. I was hoping the test wasn't
exclusively for finding those types with outgoing personalities who would fit
well in a sales position.

------
jacquesm
3 seconds in google yielded this:

[http://www.personality-and-aptitude-career-
tests.com/caliper...](http://www.personality-and-aptitude-career-
tests.com/caliper-test.html)

Personally I'm not a great fan of such tests and I would probably not want to
work in a place that relied on them.

~~~
hunterjrj
Right, I've taken a look through the Google results, I was hoping to ping
someone who'd had direct experience with the resulting data.

